# Chauffeur service in Bilbao



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi 
would any one know of a Chauffeur contract service in the Bilbao area, i could only find one company offering services (searched goggle in Spanish also).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Afraid not. Ive been there a few times and the actual centre of Bilbao is relatively compact ... although the whole place does sprawl out a lot. We always just walked around the centre area


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

spinfastr said:


> Hi
> would any one know of a Chauffeur contract service in the Bilbao area, i could only find one company offering services (searched goggle in Spanish also).


What are you loking for? A chauffeur service to provide rides for a group of people as abusiness proposition? a firm to run you around? or what? If you just want somebody to run you around while you stay there, wait till you arrive, then identify a small private taxi operator that you like and contract him on the spot.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I just googled conductor Bilbao and found these people
EUSKALCAR - Renting Cars with DRIVER
But, I agree with Starvinsky, if you can walk, Bilbao city is pretty compact.
Also with Baldilocks, depending on what you want most people would contract a taxi - I'm not sure what the price would be though.
Also try searching Chofer/ conductor privado/ particular Bilbao


----------



## spinfastr (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the info, I'll have family members that will need a chauffeur(too old to drive) and the driver will be able to stay and wait for them. As opposed to a taxi having to be flagged down every time.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

spinfastr said:


> Thanks everyone for the info, I'll have family members that will need a chauffeur(too old to drive) and the driver will be able to stay and wait for them. As opposed to a taxi having to be flagged down every time.


You can contract a taxi for the day,several hours, on a wait and return, etc basis.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

spinfastr said:


> Thanks everyone for the info, I'll have family members that will need a chauffeur(too old to drive) and the driver will be able to stay and wait for them. As opposed to a taxi having to be flagged down every time.


As Baldi says, you would be able to have the taxi for the day. Say where you want to go more or less, work out how many hours it'd be and ask how much.


----------

